# Многая лета!



## galaxy man

"Многая лета!" - какой падеж? Именительный? Родительный?


----------



## bravo7

Винительный. Желаю кого, что?


----------



## VitAli

Винительный! поскольку выражение "многая лета" подразумевает использование глагола "желать".
Желать (кого? что?- Винит.п) многая лета
На современном языке мы говорим "желать многих лет жизни"
Древний смысл слов_ лето _— «год» —«время» дошел до наших дней в  словах:_ летопись, летосчисление_, в диалектном _ летось _(то  есть в прошлом году), _ многолетние _травы, _ столетие_, в  здравице «Многая_ лета_...».


----------



## galaxy man

Спасибо вам обоим. И все это множественное число?


----------



## VitAli

galaxy man said:


> Спасибо вам обоим. И все это множественное число?



Да. "Многая лета" - это форма *множественного числа*. Как я уже писал, множественное число здесь образовано от единственного числа устаревшего уже слова "лето" (что на современном русском языке обозначает "год")

Поэтому "многая лета" = " много лет".


----------



## morzh

>>Древний смысл слов_ лето _— «год» —«время» дошел до наших дней в   словах:_ летопись, летосчисление_, в диалектном _ летось _(то   есть в прошлом году), _ многолетние _травы, _ столетие_, в   здравице «Многая_ лета_...».


Ну, очего же только древний: начиная с числа "5", о годах говорят "лет".

1 год
2 года.
3 года
4 года
5 лет
6 лет
..
.
.21 год
.22-24 года
25 - 30 лет
.
.
И т.д.  любое число десятков плюс от 1-го до 4-х лет - "год/года"; далее - "лет". Никакой тут архаики нет.

-

В остальном, да, верно.


----------



## Maroseika

Вообще-то, с этим выражением не очень понятно. По правилам дореформенной орфографии следовало бы писать "многiя лета".
В чем же дело?


----------



## morzh

Маросейка

Тут речь идет не о дореформенной русской орфографии (кстати, мне кажется, многiЕ лета) а о церковнославянском языке. Которой, вообще говоря, и не русский даже. А больше вроде староболгарский.


----------



## galaxy man

Маросейка, Морж -- да, именно форма "многая" -- как множественное число -- и заставила меня задать вопрос, который был совсем неудачно сформулирован :-(  

Окончание "ия" не остановило бы меня, как например тут: "А великий Словенеск и Руса опустеша до конца на многия лета, яко и дивиим зверем обитати и плодитися в них". 

Ясно, что "Многая лета!" сегодня уже не является опиской.

Вопрос скорее в этом: сохранилась ли подобная "ая" форма и в других сочетаниях для обозначения множественного числа, или это уникальное животное, рождение которого могло быть вызвано опиской, совершенной сонным писцем в одном из средневековых монастырей?


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Маросейка
> 
> Тут речь идет не о дореформенной русской орфографии (кстати, мне кажется, многiЕ лета)


В среднем и женском роде было iя. 




> а о церковнославянском языке. Которой, вообще говоря, и не русский даже. А больше вроде староболгарский.


Я тоже подумал про ЦСЯ, но там вообще личные окончания были другие, например:
многие дни - дни6 мнHги

Но вот более показательный пример:
 и3 гр0би tверз0шасz: и3 мнHга тэлесA ўс0пшихъ с™hхъ востaша
Раскрылись гробницы, и многие тела умерших праведников воскресли.

То есть, можно предположить, что в неграмотном воспроизведении церковно-славянское "многа" среднего рода множественного числа превратилось в "многая" женского рода единственного числа, чему способствовала непонятность слова "лета" (вследствие необычного ударения).
Но и такое предположение мне не очень нравится: ведь это означает, что ошибка произошла до того, как слова положили на музыку, т.е. очень давно. И ведь текст песнопения вряд ли создавали неграмотные люди.


----------



## marco_2

maroseika said:


> В среднем и женском роде было iя.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> То есть, можно предположить, что в неграмотном воспроизведении церковно-славянское "многа" среднего рода множественного числа превратилось в "многая" женского рода единственного числа, чему способствовала непонятность слова "лета" (вследствие необычного ударения).
> Но и такое предположение мне не очень нравится: ведь это означает, что ошибка произошла до того, как слова положили на музыку, т.е. очень давно. И ведь текст песнопения вряд ли создавали неграмотные люди.


 
Я бы не называл этого "неграмотностью" - в русской, сербской, болгарской и других редакциях текстов старославянского языка можно найти много примеров влияния местных языков, их флексии, произношения и пр., на конечную форму этих текстов. Надо помнить, что старославянский появился в ix веке, а с этого времени славянские языки начали сильно дифференцироваться и старославянские формы стали для носителей этих языков нетипичными.


----------



## Maroseika

Все разъяснилось - это старославянское склонение местоименной формы прилагательного среднего рода множественного числа.
Не совсем понятным остается только применение в этой формуле местоименной формы, которая обычно придавала определяемому существительному определенность: добра жена (о неизвестной женщина) vs добрая жена (об известной).


----------



## galaxy man

maroseika said:


> обычно придавала определяемому существительному определенность: добра жена (о неизвестной женщина) vs добрая жена (об известной).



Вот другая тема, совсем неизвестная для меня. Как много интересных проблем, как мало для них одна жизнь :-(


----------



## bravo7

"как мала для них одна жизнь" or "как мало для них одной жизни"


----------



## Sobakus

galaxy man said:


> Вот другая тема, совсем неизвестная для меня. Как много интересных проблем, как мало для них одна жизнь :-(



Советую почитать об этом тут: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1481230


----------



## galaxy man

Спасибо вам обоим! )


----------

